# Geochelone Radiata



## John_The_Tortoise_Guy (Jun 21, 2008)

Took some pictures at the zoo.... enjoy!!

Sitting in the sun 





On a mission 




Searching....




Looking that way




searching some more ...




Getting closer




Almost there .....




Grass is greener on the other side ( there was a whole huge patch of grass of food behind him not to mention a MOUND of mixed greens a few feet away)









Parallel parking


----------



## Isa (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow

So big, so beautiful!

I like the comments you put before each pic 

Poor them, they can see the grass outside their enclosures.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pictures John  

What zoo were you at?

Danny


----------



## John_The_Tortoise_Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you Isa it was really funny that tortoise trying to get the one blade of grass out of reach. There was a good patch that was nice a long right behind it and a huge mound of food too. I wish I had a video camera I would have taped it.

Danny, we went to the Roger Williams Zoo in Rhode Island. They have a decent sized collection of radiated tortoises there. I also have pictures of some Aldabras from the Southwick Zoo.I will try to find all the unusual tortoise/ turtle pictures I have and post them so you can enjoy them all. Anytime I go somewhere we take pictures since we both like animals we go to different places that have them. This weekend was my girlfriends birthday so we went to Roger Williams on Saturday and Winslow farm and Capron Zoo on Sunday. Roger Williams has a great butterfly exhibit if you are into that sort of thing They had all sorts of cool butterflies inside a specially designed greenhouse. It was pretty cool but hot. Let me know what you guys want to see Ill post them
-John


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome pics...one day ill own one.....even if i have to eat beans and rice for the rest of life.


----------



## shelber10 (Jul 20, 2008)

your so lucky where did you get them


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics John, thanks for sharing you know we just love pics.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2008)

Great shots and some great expressions, made so much nicer by your wonderful comments on them. Bet the butterfly exhibit was awesome. Can you imagine if torts came in such a colorful variety of colors.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jul 21, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> awesome pics...one day ill own one.....even if i have to eat beans and rice for the rest of life.



Same goes for me. I love these beauties! Nice pics. While at it, does anyone know the updates on this endangered species? I don't get much information on them here in the US.


----------

